# geschirmte Leitungen im Außenbereich ?



## Rainer_Eifel (14 April 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hätte da einmal ein paar Fragen, wo ich mich sehr über Eure Erfahrungen oder Wissen freuen würde.

Ich benötige für ein Projekt im Außenbereich vor einer Halle ein paar Leitungen, die folgende Eigenschaften haben müssen: 

 1. abgeschirmte Leitung, Motorleitung für 0,37kW Motoren in einer Schleppkette für ein Hubwerk was ca. minütlich auf und ab fährt, [FONT=&quot]Welche Leitung würdet Ihr hier empfehlen?
 
[/FONT]   2. abgeschrimte Leitung, Motorleitung für 0,37kW Motoren (Transportbänder) feste Installation ohne Bewegung. Kann man hier die Leitung der Fa. Lapp Ölflex 415 CP nehmen? Der Temperaturbereich ist meiner Meinung nach OK (wird als Limit von Lapp angegeben), UV Beständigkeit wegen PUR-Mantel müsste auch OK sein.  Wie ist hier Eure Erfahrung? [FONT=&quot]Welche Leitung würdet Ihr hier empfehlen?

 [/FONT]   3.[FONT=&quot] abgeschrimte Leitung, Steuerleitung (12adrig, 0,5qmm Querschnitt) feste Installation ohne Bewegung. Welche Leitung würdet Ihr hier empfehlen?

[/FONT]   4. Sensorleitung 4adrig mit M12x1er Kupplung für den Außenbereich, abgeschirmte Variante für Initiatoren? [FONT=&quot]Welche Leitung würdet Ihr hier empfehlen? Könntet Ihr mir einen Leitungstyp benennen?

[/FONT]   Ich möchte mich schon jetzt sehr für Eure Rückmeldungen bedanken und wünsche noch einen schönen Tag.

Viele Grüße

Rainer


----------



## MasterOhh (14 April 2009)

Keine Ahnung.

Aber ich glaube bei Lappkabel kann man dir da weiterhelfen. Lappkabel Support


----------



## Sockenralf (14 April 2009)

Hallo,

oder mal bei Igus fragen, die dürften auch alles haben


MfG


----------



## Deltal (14 April 2009)

Frage wäre halt noch, wo die Anlage aufgebaut wird. 
So braucht man in Ländern mit viel Sonne eine UV-Beständige Leitung.

Sonst.. jeweils die FD-Variante benutzen wenn es in einer E-Kette läuft.

Aber ist schon Heftig was die Sonne anrichten kann, wenn man an so ne 10 jahre alte Anlage kommt und die Isolation der Abgeschirmten Ölf***-leitungen einem entgegenfällt. (Da hat sich darmals wohl keiner Gedanken gemacht)


----------



## TimoK (16 April 2009)

Hallo,
eindeutig ein Fall für den Telefonsupport. Anrufen, Frage schildern, Leitung empfehlen lassen, Preis bekommen, bestellen und glücklich werden.

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass gerade der Hersteller weiß, was seine Leitungen können und vor allem auch nicht können, und da gibt es bei Lapp eigentlich einen sehr guten Support!

Von daher: Ab ans Telefon ;-)

Gruss
Timo


----------

